# fatty patty



## 1894 (Jun 25, 2008)

I tried to hurry and skipped the freezer part of the prep 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Had a JD , homemade pasta sauce , and shredded cheese fatty rolled up and almost finished when I broke it in half 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Made a big patty , topped and bottomed it with bacon and tossed it in the smoker. 
 Doesn't look like a fatty but came out pretty good anyways


----------



## coyote (Jun 25, 2008)

I really don't think they can come out bad..and yours looks good. I think that is the great thing about the Fattie if your in a hurry they work. if you do a work of art. it gets destored soon after removal from the smoker.
nice even looking heat and smoke on yours..


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Jun 25, 2008)

IMHO...can't really screw up a fatty...sometimes they just give me a little extra heartburn!!!!!!!!!! Looks good to me!


----------



## rtom (Jun 25, 2008)

looks good to me!!


----------



## smoked (Jun 25, 2008)

to be honest, I've been thinking of trying something similar myself for some time......


----------



## packplantpath (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm, fatty hamburgers.  Sounds pretty good on a bun.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG...a fatty hamburger...Heaven on a bun perhaps...I'm thinking a mix of hamburger and JD with all the trimmings hot off the smoker may just be the best burger ever!


----------



## jaye220 (Jun 25, 2008)

Still looks darn good to me.  Nice salvage job.


----------



## seboke (Jun 25, 2008)

Fatty Patty!  That is Awesome!!  Points for the creative salvage!!!


----------



## bhille42 (Jun 25, 2008)

might call it a blobby!    Just kiddin!


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2008)

Yep, just grab one of those oversize hamburger buns and make a meal for one.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## 1894 (Jun 25, 2008)

Yup that's a lb +  , hard to tell from the pics . Savin' about 1/2 for sausage  gravy  MMMMMmmmmm , breakfast too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Was a thread recently about so called flopps and failures , this was another that turned out good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Thanks seboke


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice save Phil.  Never waste good food.


----------



## pduke216 (Jun 25, 2008)

Phil, I did one last weekend stuffed with velvetta because it was in my fridge. By the time it came off the smoker it had no cheese left in it because it all leaked out and was pretty much flat. But like everyone else says its not the looks its the taste and it was GOOD!


----------



## geek with fire (Jun 25, 2008)

I make mine long and skinny so I can slice them for biscuits.  Slap a fried egg in there, and you've got a great breakfast sandwich (and probably an eventual heard attack).


----------



## ddave (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, okay -- a meal for two? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   One thing that is NOT hard to tell from the pics is that I would probably excersize no self control and end up eating the whole thing myself.  It looks darn good!!!

Yeah, my wife is not totally thrilled about my new fascination with smoked meats given my family medical history.  Definitely have to make smoked delicacies a treat and not a daily routine.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## evandostert (Jun 26, 2008)

Your killen my arteries.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jun 26, 2008)

this seems to be the general consensus of all the peeps I have introduced fatties too....but can you smoke TOFU??  I say NAY, NAY


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 26, 2008)

NAY, NAY indeed!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 26, 2008)

a bunch of my fattys come out kinda weird shaped but heck they taste good and thats all that matters


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 27, 2008)

Friend, I didn't have quite that experience on my first one; but it was falling apart; so I put into a 2 # foil meatloaf tray with 6 holes poked in the bottom for a while; and then turned upside down on some foil and removed the tray.  Worked out swell.  Someone called it a "Road-Kill Fattie".


----------

